# Bilstein B6 HD Shocks out of Stock! :(



## paras99 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

I hit a MONSTROUS pothole a few days ago and it completely destroyed my driver side front shocks (Michigan roads.... ugh) At 85k miles I might as well replace them. 

Placed an order for the Bilstein's due to all the awesome reviews here... but they are out of stock until April. 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

From where? many places carry them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The B6 HD will take you 6-8 weeks to arrive from Germany (mine did).

Honestly I'd just throw in a cheap Monroe or KYB shock there till the Bilsteins arrive. It's worth the wait.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

paras99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hit a MONSTROUS pothole a few days ago and it completely destroyed my driver side front shocks (Michigan roads.... ugh) At 85k miles I might as well replace them.
> 
> ...


Ya man Michigan sucks. I've seen at least of handful of people blowing rims and tires by me in Oakland County.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I'm in Michigan and know what you mean. I ordered B6 fir the rear last year but oem complete struts for front because my '12 was before the redesign. So got not mounting plates, springs and such for the next time. Found it hard to find the B6 fronts when I first started looking and had to get them online from someone. Good luck waiting.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

I was looking for B6 struts today and they don't even list them on their website. Is there some secrete code we have to enter for them to show up?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try Tire Rack also


----------

